# Finished at last



## Capt Lightning (Oct 5, 2016)

I've just put the final stitches into the table cloth that I have been making.....  It still needs ironed, but here it is.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 5, 2016)

Great work, Captain! It's a hoot ...


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 5, 2016)

Cool.    Can't do that stuff anymore, eyes got old.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice, Capt.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2016)

I love it Capt! :coolthumb:


----------



## Lynk (Oct 5, 2016)

It is very pretty.  Good job Capt!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 5, 2016)

Oh! That is so adorable. Brings back memories of my Grandma embroidering the edges of pillow cases. Cross stitch takes a lot more patience than embroidering. What is your next project?


----------



## jujube (Oct 5, 2016)

Excellent job!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 5, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dudewho (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks great!!


----------



## Carla (Oct 6, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Goldfynche (Oct 6, 2016)

That would sell by the dozen, in any of the tourist shops here in my town!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh son that is lovely! Like everyone else the small stitches are a challenge.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 12, 2016)

Many thanks for the kind comments...  Sorry I haven't replied sooner, I've been away in the camper for a few days.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 12, 2016)

Capt, I have a question about the white band of fabric that surrounds the figures.

Is that also cross-stitched (in white), or is that a piece of fabric with different texture attached to the other white cloth?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 14, 2016)

That's really nice. I like those kinds of things because they become heirlooms


----------



## Rainee (Oct 19, 2016)

Its just beautiful and I just love owls.. lovely work ..


----------

